

How Netflix got started - rogercosseboom
http://money.cnn.com/2009/01/27/news/newsmakers/hastings_netflix.fortune/

======
michael_dorfman
A good article, with a lot of interesting points, but am I the only one who
felt a little skeeved out when he admitted to having no interest in European
History until he saw "Sophie's Choice"?

